# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شروع کنم میشه؟!!!

## Blue.moon

سوالی که اکثر کنکوری ها من جمله خودم درگیرش بودیم که اگه بخونم میشه یا نه!...قبول میشم..؟؟از من جلو تر خیلی ها هستن!من تجربه کنکور ندارم ولی تو اینچوقت فهمیدم که اصلا و ابدا کنکور الگوریتم خاصی نداره که بگی از فلان تاریخ فلان رتبه میاد...اینوواسه دوستانی میگم که فکر میکنن نمیشه...
بچه ها کار من و شما فهمیدن شدن یا نشدن نیست!!یکی از دوستام میگفت سه  ماهه کنکور جمع میشه ولی سه مااااه!!اولش باور نمیکردم حرفشو ولی الان ایمان اوردم به حرفش!!خلاصه که تلاش کنید واسه هدفتون بیخیال ولی سختگیر!
پ.ن:۴ بهمن ۹۷
پ.ن2:sbmu^_^

----------


## V_buqs

کاش هر چی زودتر کنکور بیاد تموم شه بره -_-

خدایا بسه دیگه خدااا خسته شدیم   :Yahoo (19):   :Yahoo (1):  


هرچقدر بخونین به نفع خودتونه نخونید به ضررتون
من که خودم اصلا از رشته تجربی خوشم نمیاد بخاطر خونوادم اومدم کنکور بدم وگرنه به  خودم باشه بازی سازی خودمو ادامه میدادم الان کلی پول به جیب زده بودم متاسفانه بخاطر این کنکور یکی دو سال از برنامه م افتادم کلی کار میتونستم انجام بدم که نشده 
تلاشمو میکنم رتبه خوب بیارم نیاوردمم مهم نیست 

موفق باشید

----------


## Panizz

من همش ازینور پریدم به اونور
ازین برنامه به اون برنامه..دیگه نگم براتون خودتون درجریانید :Yahoo (23):  یه تاپیکو دیدم که گفته بودن نیم سال دومو با ازمون پیش برید و از فروردین نیمسال اول رو جمع بندی کنین.دیگه منم امروز اولین روزی بود که با این روند پیش رفتم..قصدم ندارم که وسطاش ولش کنم چون میدونم زمان کمه

----------


## Blue.moon

> من همش ازینور پریدم به اونور
> ازین برنامه به اون برنامه..دیگه نگم براتون خودتون درجریانید یه تاپیکو دیدم که گفته بودن نیم سال دومو با ازمون پیش برید و از فروردین نیمسال اول رو جمع بندی کنین.دیگه منم امروز اولین روزی بود که با این روند پیش رفتم..قصدم ندارم که وسطاش ولش کنم چون میدونم زمان کمه


زمان کافیه اتفاقا ....ولی باید بجنبیم

----------


## Blue.moon

> کاش هر چی زودتر کنکور بیاد تموم شه بره -_-
> 
> خدایا بسه دیگه خدااا خسته شدیم    
> 
> 
> هرچقدر بخونین به نفع خودتونه نخونید به ضررتون
> من که خودم اصلا از رشته تجربی خوشم نمیاد بخاطر خونوادم اومدم کنکور بدم وگرنه به  خودم باشه بازی سازی خودمو ادامه میدادم الان کلی پول به جیب زده بودم متاسفانه بخاطر این کنکور یکی دو سال از برنامه م افتادم کلی کار میتونستم انجام بدم که نشده 
> تلاشمو میکنم رتبه خوب بیارم نیاوردمم مهم نیست 
> 
> موفق باشید


طبعا همه از جمله خودم علایق و هدفایی جز کنکور داریم و امیدوارم تو هردوش پیش بریم بهتر از قبل((((:

----------


## erfann21

> کاش هر چی زودتر کنکور بیاد تموم شه بره -_-
> 
> خدایا بسه دیگه خدااا خسته شدیم    
> 
> 
> هرچقدر بخونین به نفع خودتونه نخونید به ضررتون
> من که خودم اصلا از رشته تجربی خوشم نمیاد بخاطر خونوادم اومدم کنکور بدم وگرنه به  خودم باشه بازی سازی خودمو ادامه میدادم الان کلی پول به جیب زده بودم متاسفانه بخاطر این کنکور یکی دو سال از برنامه م افتادم کلی کار میتونستم انجام بدم که نشده 
> تلاشمو میکنم رتبه خوب بیارم نیاوردمم مهم نیست 
> 
> موفق باشید


ای گفتی
من عشقم برنامه نویسیه
کد نویسی
اصن تو هوا یاد میگیرم
شاید یه زمانی همکار شدیم
حالا یا تو بیمارستان یا تو استودیو بازیسازی

----------


## Mysterious

> ای گفتی
> من عشقم برنامه نویسیه
> کد نویسی
> اصن تو هوا یاد میگیرم
> شاید یه زمانی همکار شدیم
> حالا یا تو بیمارستان یا تو استودیو بازیسازی


میگن افراد این رشته ادمای باهوشین :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mbt.danial

قطعا میشه...

----------


## fatima_nm

شدن داریم تاا شدن!پزشکی بشه  یا پرستاری!و...


> قطعا میشه...

----------


## maryam13

شدن یا نشدن رو خود فرد تعیین میکنه تا زمانی که روش های مطالعه غلط اصلاح نشن هیچوقت نمیشه تا زمانی که دنبال پیچوندن درسا باشیم هم نمیشه 
بجای این حرف ها روش های مطلالعه غلط و برنامه ریزی های خیالی خودتون رو اصلاح کنید وقتی با یک کتاب نتیجه نمیگیرید چه دلیلی داره تا اخر از اون منبع استفاده کنید به دنبال تقلید کردن از روش های دیگران نباشید طرف کتاب های رتبه برتر رو اورده میگه نکاتی که اون حاشیه نویسی کرده منم یاد داشت کنم کافیه خب معلومه این فرد دیگه چقدرداغونه  همین الان به فکر باشید و خودتون رو اصلاح کنید .وگرنه هیچ وقت نمیشه   متاسفانه بعضی ها مشاوره غلط میدن
شما از منابعی استفاده کنید که برا خودتون نتیجه بخش باشه و باعث یادگیری شما بشه نه اینکه دنبال کپی کردن دیگران باشید

----------


## farzaneh2000

*sbmu*

----------


## V_buqs

> ای گفتی
> من عشقم برنامه نویسیه
> کد نویسی
> اصن تو هوا یاد میگیرم
> شاید یه زمانی همکار شدیم
> حالا یا تو بیمارستان یا تو استودیو بازیسازی


چه زبانی کار میکنی ؟؟
بازی ساز هستی یا برنامه نویس ساده؟؟
من یونیتی رو کار میکنم مدلسازی هم با مایا  :Yahoo (4): 
اندروید استودیو هم بلدم یکم ولی خب بعد کنکور فلان فلان شده میرم کامل یاد میگیرمش 
تو بیمارستانو که نمیدونم ولی استودیو رو شاید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## V_buqs

> میگن افراد این رشته ادمای باهوشین


ببین منطق کد نویسی = فرمول نویسی ریاضی و فیزیک  :Yahoo (1): 

من که درسم ضعیفه چون خودم علاقه ایی نداشتم بخونمش ولی الانا دارم میخونمشون ولی خب الان که نگاه میکنم میبینم فرمولا درس ریاضی و فیزیک چقدر شبیه کد نویسی هستش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## navidgh

> ببین منطق کد نویسی = فرمول نویسی ریاضی و فیزیک 
> 
> من که درسم ضعیفه چون خودم علاقه ایی نداشتم بخونمش ولی الانا دارم میخونمشون ولی خب الان که نگاه میکنم میبینم فرمولا درس ریاضی و فیزیک چقدر شبیه کد نویسی هستش


داداش اول که برنامه نویسی نرم افزار ربطی به فرمولای فیزیک نداره چون با قوانین طبیعت کاری نداره :Yahoo (21): 
یه ذره شباهت داره که اونم به منطق و فرمول های ریاضی مخصوص سیستم های دودویی هستش.

----------


## navidgh

> سوالی که اکثر کنکوری ها من جمله خودم درگیرش بودیم که اگه بخونم میشه یا نه!...قبول میشم..؟؟از من جلو تر خیلی ها هستن!من تجربه کنکور ندارم ولی تو اینچوقت فهمیدم که اصلا و ابدا کنکور الگوریتم خاصی نداره که بگی از فلان تاریخ فلان رتبه میاد...اینوواسه دوستانی میگم که فکر میکنن نمیشه...
> بچه ها کار من و شما فهمیدن شدن یا نشدن نیست!!یکی از دوستام میگفت سه  ماهه کنکور جمع میشه ولی سه مااااه!!اولش باور نمیکردم حرفشو ولی الان ایمان اوردم به حرفش!!خلاصه که تلاش کنید واسه هدفتون بیخیال ولی سختگیر!
> پ.ن:۴ بهمن ۹۷
> پ.ن2:sbmu^_^


بیخیال ولی سختگیر؟ پارادوکس قوی ای بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam13

قهرمان پیشرفت: زهراسادات آل‌محمد، از 51هزار سال92 تا1800 سال97

----------


## Lara27

سلام
منم میخام شروع کنم ولی خب دوس دارم توی جو کنکوریها باشم چون چندین ساله از کنکور دور بودم

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام
> منم میخام شروع کنم ولی خب دوس دارم توی جو کنکوریها باشم چون چندین ساله از کنکور دور بودم


اتفاقا سعی کن تو جمع اینا نباشی که از درس میوفتی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

> اتفاقا سعی کن تو جمع اینا نباشی که از درس میوفتی


توو جمع درس خونا میخام باشم

----------


## V_buqs

> قهرمان پیشرفت: زهراسادات آل‌محمد، از 51هزار سال92 تا1800 سال97



خسته نباشن این همه سال کنکور داده میخاد قبول نشه؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam13

> خسته نباشن این همه سال کنکور داده میخاد قبول نشه؟


مهم اینه که امسال واقعا قبول شدن

----------


## Blue.moon

تجربیه رشتتون؟

----------


## Blue.moon

> توو جمع درس خونا میخام باشم


تجربی؟

----------


## Rez1.a

سلام.صاحب تاپیک ببخش اینجا مطرح میکنم
دخترا کسی هست سحرخیز باشه پارتنر من شه باهم درس بخونیم(رقابت مثبت) پشت کنکوریم رشته تجربی تازه میخوام شروع کنم.

----------


## Fawzi

باعث خوشحالیه تاپیک های "از الان شروع کنم میشه " دیگه کم تو انجمن یافت میشن :Yahoo (4): 
دهن انجمن سرویس بود با این تاپیکا!  :Yahoo (4): 

موفق باشید !

----------


## Lara27

> تجربی؟


اره

----------


## WickedSick

میتونین گروه دیسکورد بزنین. گرچه باز هم توصیش نمیکنم :Yahoo (21): 
اصلا گروهی درس خوندن وقتی خوبه که همه پایبند باشن و ترجیحا سمت مجازی نباشه.

----------


## Blue.moon

> سلام.صاحب تاپیک ببخش اینجا مطرح میکنم
> دخترا کسی هست سحرخیز باشه پارتنر من شه باهم درس بخونیم(رقابت مثبت) پشت کنکوریم رشته تجربی تازه میخوام شروع کنم.


من ساعت ۶ اگه سحرخیزیه!!

----------


## Blue.moon

> اره


از الانم شروع کنی و صفر هم باشی میرسی(صفر صفر قطعا نیستی)

----------


## mbt.danial

وقتی میگم میشه یعنی پزشکی میشه...

----------


## Lara27

> میتونین گروه دیسکورد بزنین. گرچه باز هم توصیش نمیکنم
> اصلا گروهی درس خوندن وقتی خوبه که همه پایبند باشن و ترجیحا سمت مجازی نباشه.


من تنهایی نمیتونم بخونم
ببینم بقیه میخونن منم میخونم
تازه میخام شرو کنم ازمون نمیرم مظاور هم نمیتونم بگیرم

----------


## Lara27

> وقتی میگم میشه یعنی پزشکی میشه...


چجوری

----------


## Rez1.a

> من ساعت ۶ اگه سحرخیزیه!!


اره خوبه،پیام خصوصیتو چک کن لطفا

----------


## opera77

تا وقتی که همون کارای تکراری سابق رو انجام بدیم . همون نتایج تکراری سابق هم میگیریم . اما اگر توی کارامون تجدید نظر کنیم و روش خودمونو عوض کنیم شدنش میشه

----------


## Blue.moon

> اره خوبه،پیام خصوصیتو چک کن لطفا


پی ام دادم..ولی فکنم نیومد؟!

----------


## Rez1.a

> پی ام دادم..ولی فکنم نیومد؟!


اومد عزیزم

----------


## mbt.danial

> چجوری


اراده+برنامه درست

----------


## ifmvi

[b]


> وقتی میگم میشه یعنی پزشکی میشه...


...

----------


## mbt.danial

> *
> 
> با پایه ی صفر بی نهایت سخته !*


منم نگفتم اسونه!
سخته،ولی ممکنه...

----------


## navidgh

> منم نگفتم اسونه!
> سخته،ولی ممکنه...


ممکن نیس الکی حرف در نیارید لطفا :Yahoo (21): 
قرار نیست چون یه نفر تونسته شما دوست عزیز هم بتونی که! (مخاطبم شما نیستی دکتر)

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

شروع کنم میشه؟؟؟؟؟
سوال خیلی قشنگیه من براش یه جواب دارم اینه که................ اگه شروع کنم و جدی و پیوسته اونم با یه برنامه خوب برم جلو امکانش هست ننننشه؟................جواب: خب خنده داره اگه بگیم بله

----------


## morteza.ka

شمایی که دیر شروع کردین آزمونو چکار میکنین ؟ برم ثبت نام کنم از آزمون بعدی ؟ این آزمون اولین آزمون ترم دو میشه نمیدونم از اول شروع کنم یا با کانون موازی دو ترمو بخونم .

----------


## Blue.moon

> شمایی که دیر شروع کردین آزمونو چکار میکنین ؟ برم ثبت نام کنم از آزمون بعدی ؟ این آزمون اولین آزمون ترم دو میشه نمیدونم از اول شروع کنم یا با کانون موازی دو ترمو بخونم .


من دیر شروع نکردم اونقدر...ترم اول و خوندم با مدرسه.‌‌‌‌‌‌..یه چیزایی از پایه مونده...که اونم یه پایس‌..‌بنظر من خودت بخون (نظر من اینه)!و جامع ازمون بده...شما دانشگاه هم میرین؟و اینم بگم یه سری مباحث و بردار بخون که پایس واسه همیین میگم مثلا تو ریاضی و شیمی یه مباحثی هستن یادنگیری درجا میزنی تو بقیه مباحث....

----------


## morteza.ka

> من دیر شروع نکردم اونقدر...ترم اول و خوندم با مدرسه.‌‌‌‌‌‌..یه چیزایی از پایه مونده...که اونم یه پایس‌..‌بنظر من خودت بخون (نظر من اینه)!و جامع ازمون بده...شما دانشگاه هم میرین؟و اینم بگم یه سری مباحث و بردار بخون که پایس واسه همیین میگم مثلا تو ریاضی و شیمی یه مباحثی هستن یادنگیری درجا میزنی تو بقیه مباحث....


نه یکم شک داشتم یونیو ادامه بدم که دیگه انصرافم اگه ندم کلاسو میپیچونم  :Yahoo (21):  حالیمه 5ماه شوخی بردار نیست منتها پارسال وضعم خ بد نبود. خودم بخونم شاید. ولی یکم ناجور نیست آزمون نرم ؟ یه احساس سیاه لشکری بهم دست میده بدون آزمون :Yahoo (31):

----------


## mbt.danial

> ممکن نیس الکی حرف در نیارید لطفا
> قرار نیست چون یه نفر تونسته شما دوست عزیز هم بتونی که! (مخاطبم شما نیستی دکتر)


باشه اگه فکر میکنی نمیتونی ،و تو خودت موفقیت رونمیبینی،لازم نیستبه همه دنیا ثابت کنی که شما هم نمیتونید!
تو که میگی اگه یه نفر تونست،ولی من میگم
حتی اگه یه نفر هم نتونست،تو اولین نفری باش که از الان شروع کرد و تونست..تو اثر انگشت مخصوص به خودتو داری

----------


## morteza.ka

من همین جا میپرسم دیگه تاپیک نزنم بیخود :Yahoo (4):  من برنامه که ریختم دیدم تا وسطای خرداد هنو باید مبحث تازه بخونم یعنی تازه اون موقع تموم میشه :Yahoo (21):  5 هفته می مونه واسه جمع بندی . هرکاری میکنم فشرده تر نمیشه کردش مگه اینکه حذف کنم یه سری مبحثو . چه کار کنم بخونم تا وسط خرداد اکیه ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Blue.moon

> من همین جا میپرسم دیگه تاپیک نزنم بیخود من برنامه که ریختم دیدم تا وسطای خرداد هنو باید مبحث تازه بخونم یعنی تازه اون موقع تموم میشه 5 هفته می مونه واسه جمع بندی . هرکاری میکنم فشرده تر نمیشه کردش مگه اینکه حذف کنم یه سری مبحثو . چه کار کنم بخونم ت خرداد اکیه ؟


حذف مجبوریم بکنیم...من خودمم میخوام حذف کنم یه چیزاییی...ولیییی بنظرم ازمون نرو سوالاشو بگیر که برسونی زیست و اصلا نمیشه حذف کرد...ولی ریاضی و فیزبک یه جاهاییش و چرا!خود من یه فصل از شیمی هم خیلی بدم میاد ازش ترکیبات آلی حذف کردم

----------


## awmir79

> حذف مجبوریم بکنیم...من خودمم میخوام حذف کنم یه چیزاییی...ولیییی بنظرم ازمون نرو سوالاشو بگیر که برسونی زیست و اصلا نمیشه حذف کرد...ولی ریاضی و فیزبک یه جاهاییش و چرا!خود من یه فصل از شیمی هم خیلی بدم میاد ازش ترکیبات آلی حذف کردم


ترکیبات الی رو با اسید و باز و استوکیومتری ترکیب میکنن حیرون میشی بخونش هر جاشو نمیفهمدی جا بذار

----------


## Blue.moon

> ترکیبات الی رو با اسید و باز و استوکیومتری ترکیب میکنن حیرون میشی بخونش هر جاشو نمیفهمدی جا بذار


(((: مرسی 
اره دیدم تست هایی شبیش

----------


## morteza.ka

> حذف مجبوریم بکنیم...من خودمم میخوام حذف کنم یه چیزاییی...ولیییی بنظرم ازمون نرو سوالاشو بگیر که برسونی زیست و اصلا نمیشه حذف کرد...ولی ریاضی و فیزبک یه جاهاییش و چرا!خود من یه فصل از شیمی هم خیلی بدم میاد ازش ترکیبات آلی حذف کردم


ریاضی ام :Yahoo (4):  یکی بگه تا خرداد مطلب جدید خوندن اکیه ؟  :Yahoo (35):  10خرداد تموم میشه تیکه پاره کردم خومو از دیروز فشرده نمیشه هرکاری میکنم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Blue.moon

> ریاضی ام یکی بگه تا خرداد مطلب جدید خوندن اکیه ؟  10خرداد تموم میشه تیکه پاره کردم خومو از دیروز فشرده نمیشه هرکاری میکنم


اره!

----------


## Blue.moon

[QUOTE=maryam13;1431679]بصورت جمع بندی کار کنی بهتره مخصوصا همایش اریان حیدری که مال کنکور 97هست عالیه[/QUOTEهمایش اون و از کجا میشه گیر آورد؟منظورت فیلم هست؟

----------


## morteza.ka

> اره!


حذف نکنم ؟ البته اگه اجراش به مشکل بخوره حذف میکنم ولی در حالت کلی مشکل نداره تا خرداد بخونم ؟ ایهالناس جواب بدین دیگه  :Yahoo (21): 
خب من حذف نمیکنم فعلا ولی اگه مشکل داره بگین بعدا اصلاحش کنم . جواب بدینا چک میکنم بعدا  :Yahoo (4):

----------

